# Abandoned Cycles



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Peter
Do you know if there are clear, or national, guidelines about when an abandoned ivf cycle is classed as a "go" on the nhs. eg - can it be before or after ec. Or is it really just down to each individual clinic?
Have a great time in Toronto
Dee
xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Dee

So sorry to read about what's happening with your cycle. I hope all works out for you. 

I thought I'd reply here in case Peter goes to Toronto before reading your post. I don't really know the answer, but maybe it would be worth contacting both the Department of Health and the HFEA for advice. You may have thought of this already, but thought I'd post just in case.

It's definitely not fair that a 'go' is counted if you don't even get the opportunity of being pg from the cycle. 

Good luck.

J


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi Dee
My last (NHS) cycle was abandoned due to a poor reaction to stimulation. I was very fortunate because I was advised that they didn't "count" it as a go on the NHS until I got to the egg collection stage. 
Wizz


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Dee,

Nothing is clear but if you don't get egg collection then it should most definitely not be counted as an attempt.

Hope this helps!

Peter



Dee said:


> Hi Peter
> Do you know if there are clear, or national, guidelines about when an abandoned ivf cycle is classed as a "go" on the nhs. eg - can it be before or after ec. Or is it really just down to each individual clinic?
> Have a great time in Toronto
> Dee
> xx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Peter

I know you will be really busy catching up with all your "post" (hope you had a kovely time in Toronto by the way) but one more tiny question.

If they convert this cycle to IUI - would you say that thay would then be classed as an "IVF go" on the nhs?

Thanks loads for your help
Dee
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dear Dee,

Not at all, this would be an IUI cycle not an IVF cycle.

Regards,

Peter



Dee said:


> Peter
> 
> I know you will be really busy catching up with all your "post" (hope you had a kovely time in Toronto by the way) but one more tiny question.
> 
> ...


----------

